# need stir fry recipe with NO soy sauce



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm doing the SCD and can't use soy sauce, but I'd still like to make stir frys. Anyone have a good recipe that doesn't include soy sauce?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd use peanut oil, rice vinegar, fresh ginger, and sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi my daughter is allergic to soy, we live in Japan, do A LOT of stir fries.
I use different things, ginger, sesame seed oil, fish sauce ( the Thai stuff ) some times a bit of balsamatic vinegar, salt, lemon juice... a bit of water if things are sticking. I don`t know if this is helpful. Just ignore the bit about soy sauce in the recipe or just sort of expand your idea of what stir fry should taste like. I do a nice one with Cajun spices, or the balsmatic vinegar and a bit of honey and salt and pepper.
Good luck with the SCD.
Kathryn


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

mix peanut butter (or any nut/seed butter) with some fresh minced ginger, minced garlic, a bit of honey, some apple cider or rice vinegar, and salt. It's pretty good, and kids usually like it.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I actually use concentrated beef bone broth to replace ss, it adds nutrients and richness w/o the soy!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

We like ours a bit spicy (so does DS) so we would use some kimchee base in the stir fry, I really like it. We just use a jar of the Momoya Kimchee base from the grocery store - it has garlic, salt, chili, sugar, ginger & vinegar in it.

Then again, we also eat a lot of kimchee.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

What about putting curry spices in with the veggies?
If you google "nasi goreng" or "mei goreng", the recipes often include soy sauce, but it is a small amount, and I think you could omit it.
You could use a marinade... as long as the cooking style involves stirring and frying... it is stir fry. What about using a citrus marinade with orange juice and ginger in it--







You could call it braised ginger orange whatever... Now, I must experiment.


----------

